# home schooling when good Christian Schools are available



## yeutter (Jan 24, 2010)

The Church Order of some of the Dutch Reformed Churches requires the consistory to ensure that good Christian Schools are available for the covenant children in the congregation. 
Is it appropriate for an Elder to home school his children rather then send them to an available good Christian School?


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 24, 2010)

God has given the child into a covenant family -- the parents will one day stand before God and give an account for how they raised that child. They should choose whatever means of education best fits the godly rearing of that child. 

Notice the instructions given to parents over and over in the scriptures about how _they_ should teach their children. That responsibility is given to parents first, and while a church school may be a tremendous help, I don't see how the church can claim that prerogative. (Much less the state but that's another can of worms.)

I understand the Dutch Reformed tradition has done tremendous things to ensure Christian education, and they should be commended for that! But it should not bind the conscience of a parent.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Jan 24, 2010)

Both private Christian education and Christian homeschooling are valid ways to provide Christ-centered education. It should then be up to the individual families as to which route they would like to go. Being an elder shouldn't make a difference since both options are acceptable.


----------



## Michael (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes


----------



## yeutter (Jan 24, 2010)

The context of my question is a case that arose in a federation of Reformed Churches regarding a pastor who withdrew his children from what they call good Christian Schools and instead home schooled his children. His actions were objected to by those who believed an office bearer in the Church was obligated to educate his children in Christian schools because Article 21 of the Church order of Dordt requires the the consistory to ensure that their are Christian Schools in which to educate the congregations covenant children.
The Larger question is; 'Can a Church's book of order bind a man's conscience?'
The answer is yes. Some Presbyterian bodies prohibit worship services on Holy days other then the Christian Sabbath. Some Reformed bodies require that worship services be conducted on some Holy Days, for instance Christmas. 
Another example; some Churches require that the summary of Christian doctrine be preached by way of having the pastor preach through the Heidelberg Catechism. Some men as a matter of conscience will not give catechism sermons.
In both cases an office bearers conscience is bound on the matter. He is obligated to follow his Churches book of order. If he can not do so he must seek to have the book of church order changed to accommodate his position. He may not ignore it.
Office bearers in a church are required to uphold and promote the Church order of their Church.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Jan 24, 2010)

At some Dutch Reformed churches, the mindset is that if you don't send your kids to the Christian school, then the school has less funding, and a lesser ability to pay their expenses. So when a leader in the church doesn't send their kids to the Christian school, instead of thinking about the different way to train up children in the Lord, there is a tendency to be upset about the lack of support shown for the local Christian school. People get caught up in how wonderful their Christian school is, and they resent the fact that some might reject the school for home schooling. This issue causes conflict when it really shouldn't.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Jan 24, 2010)

yeutter said:


> The context of my question is a case that arose in a federation of Reformed Churches regarding a pastor who withdrew his children from what they call good Christian Schools and instead home schooled his children. His actions were objected to by those who believed an office bearer in the Church was obligated to educate his children in Christian schools because Article 21 of the Church order of Dordt requires the the consistory to ensure that their are Christian Schools in which to educate the congregations covenant children.
> The Larger question is; 'Can a Church's book of order bind a man's conscience?'
> The answer is yes. Some Presbyterian bodies prohibit worship services on Holy days other then the Christian Sabbath. Some Reformed bodies require that worship services be conducted on some Holy Days, for instance Christmas.
> Another example; some Churches require that the summary of Christian doctrine be preached by way of having the pastor preach through the Heidelberg Catechism. Some men as a matter of conscience will not give catechism sermons.
> ...


I agree that a church officer should teach in accordance with the church's confession and church order. However, I would argue that a church that teaches you must either use private schools or you must home school goes too far. 

I'm not familiar with Article 21 of that particular denomination, but I'm curious as to the actual wording & intent. Does it really require attendance at a Christian school? Or is it requiring that consistories for these schools so that they are available to the congregation? Could homeschooling be considered a Christian school?

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




calgal said:


> Josh this was a PRC and the pastor should have been aware of his church's stance on the topic before he accepted a call. I do not think a family should have to justify their decisions regarding education of their kids to the church in any other scenario though.... Actually some people are just as resentful about non HS families to be perfectly fair...



So it seems like conflict could have been avoided in that situation. I actually have an uncle who is a pastor in the PR church. I wasn't totally sure if that was what the OP was referencing. Is that now the official position of the PR church? No homeschooling? 

I do agree though, that resentment can come from both sides.


----------



## calgal (Jan 24, 2010)

ChariotsofFire said:


> yeutter said:
> 
> 
> > The context of my question is a case that arose in a federation of Reformed Churches regarding a pastor who withdrew his children from what they call good Christian Schools and instead home schooled his children. His actions were objected to by those who believed an office bearer in the Church was obligated to educate his children in Christian schools because Article 21 of the Church order of Dordt requires the the consistory to ensure that their are Christian Schools in which to educate the congregations covenant children.
> ...


 
I think so. I would think this would be brought up before the call was extended by the consistory or at least discussed in Seminary. I don't think that no homeschooling is the PR position but the pastor would be an exception: it would be too easy to say "why support the school when Reverend VanderSomething does not...."  I think Mr. Bert Mulder could probably address their policies.....


----------



## yeutter (Jan 24, 2010)

ChariotsofFire said:


> Is that now the official position of the PR church? No homeschooling?


Article 21 calls upon consistories to see to it that their are good Christian School in which parents have their children instructed according to the demands of the covenant.
My understanding is that the Protestant Reformed Churches Synod decision dealt with office bearers. They recognize that in some cases it might be appropriate to home school. Where good Christian schools exist the office bearers are obligated to make use of them in the education of their children. If they can not do so how can they be credible when they encourage parents to educate their children in the Christian School the consistory endorses.

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




calgal said:


> t
> 
> 
> I think so. I would think this would be brought up before the call was extended by the consistory or at least discussed in Seminary. I don't think that no homeschooling is the PR position but the pastor would be an exception: it would be too easy to say "why support the school when Reverend VanderSomething does not...."  I think Mr. Bert Mulder could probably address their policies.....


My understanding is that the terms of the call in addition to providing a set salary and housing also provided for the congregation paying for tuition at the Christian School for the children.

You are right Elder Mulder could probably give a good explanation of the case in question.

I am less interested in the individual case then the principle. We know that the education of our covenant children is in the sphere of the family. We also know that the Bible tells us what the qualifications are for the office of Deacon and Elder and Bishop. We may not add to these. What is in question is may a Book of Order or an individual Church Covenant add requirements for the office bearer to perform, that include how he educates his children?


----------



## Edward (Jan 24, 2010)

yeutter said:


> The Church Order of some of the Dutch Reformed Churches requires the consistory to ensure that good Christian Schools are available for the covenant children in the congregation.
> Is it appropriate for an Elder to home school his children rather then send them to an available good Christian School?


 
It should be a straight matter of statutory construction. What conduct is required of the pastor by the plain language; what conduct is prohibited by the plain language. If one doesn't like the results of that exercise, then they should work to change the language.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 25, 2010)

calgal said:


> I think Mr. Bert Mulder could probably address their policies.....


 
I don't intend to be difficult here...

As a matter of fact, I protested the decisions of the 2008 synod to the 2009 synod...

My protest was not upheld...

I am currently an officebearer in the Edmonton PRC, and as such, I am bound by the formula of subscription not to agitate against the decisions of synod, so my comments here will be brief.

The decisions of synod can be found in the Standard Bearer, with editorial comment by Prof. Gritters, in these issues:

The Standard Bearer

The Standard Bearer

(My wife and I also homeschool..., which is permitted, as we do not have a 'PR' school in Edmonton)


----------



## Curt (Jan 25, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me how homeschooling divides churches.


----------



## TimV (Jan 25, 2010)

> It never ceases to amaze me how homeschooling divides churches.



We helped get it made legal in South Africa. When the Dutch Reformed were running the country it was illegal because of their national socialist hive mentality. But when they were no longer in the driver's seat, it got popular among them really fast. There was a period of a few years where it really did divide churches.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Jan 25, 2010)

i homeschool my kids, but they also go to public school.


----------



## Idelette (Jan 25, 2010)

Personally, I don't see it as the church's right to bind the individual's conscience on this matter. It is not within the church's sphere to do so, unless a family was doing something sinful regarding the educating of their children. In that case, I could see the church stepping in to counsel or perhaps even discipline. However, according to that Article, it only "requires the the consistory to ensure that their are Christian Schools in which to educate the congregations covenant children." That only means that Christian schools are required to be made _AVAILABLE_, not that office-bearers are required to use those means. In fact, the purpose of that Article was created specifically for those that are unable to homeschool, so that there would be a means of Christian Education. To require office bearers to use those means, would be an abuse of that Article, In my humble opinion. The Scriptures clearly teach that the responsibility of educating one's children ultimately lies with the parents, and not the church.


----------



## calgal (Jan 25, 2010)

BertMulder said:


> calgal said:
> 
> 
> > I think Mr. Bert Mulder could probably address their policies.....
> ...


 
Thank you for a good example. One thing comes to mind: does synod allow variances for things like special needs kids that cannot be educated in otherwise mandated Christian schools?


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 25, 2010)

calgal said:


> Thank you for a good example. One thing comes to mind: does synod allow variances for things like special needs kids that cannot be educated in otherwise mandated Christian schools?


 
yes


----------

